# California Democrats Legalize Child Prostitution



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I guess Bill and Hillary will be moving to CA?



> Below is the first page of SB1322 which notes that while "existing law makes it a crime to solicit or engage in any act of prostitution" SB1322 "would make the above provisions inapplicable to a child under 18 years of age."


California Democrats Legalize Child Prostitution | Zero Hedge


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There's no clean words I can use to express my displeasure.

A society that refuses to protect its young is no society worth being.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> There's no clean words I can use to express my displeasure.
> 
> A society that refuses to protect its young is no society worth being.


When has a lefty fascist ever really cared about the welfare of people?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

When can we go topple over Kalifornia? Id love nothing more to eviscerate a few bootlicking statists

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Treacherous ground that is being undertaken by Man.

Matthew 18:2-10 Holman Christian Standard Bible (HCSB)

2*Then He called a child to Him and had him stand among them. 3*"I assure you," He said, "unless you are converted[a] and become like children, you will never enter the kingdom of heaven. 4*Therefore, whoever humbles himself like this child-this one is the greatest in the kingdom of heaven. 5*And whoever welcomes* one child like this in My name welcomes Me.
6*"But whoever causes the downfall of one of these little ones who believe in Me-it would be better for him if a heavy millstone[c] were hung around his neck and he were drowned in the depths of the sea!*


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Nothing the left does in California surprises me anymore. Its come to a point where the more immoral or asinine it is the more likely it is, thats the way they will go.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The parallels between 'Sodom and Gomorrah' and 'San Francisco and L.A.' continue to multiply.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bill Clinton jumping for joy


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Like Rome, CA will fall victim to its own immorality. And we can hope the "Big One" carries it into the sea.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Atlanta passed a similar law a few years back. It does not legalize prostitution with minors.
It stopped putting minors who had been exploited in jail like the adult professional working girls. Instead they went into DFACs and were treated as victims of the crime instead of punished for the crime. The act of prostitution is still illegal and the penalties for the pimp and customer are much harsher when it is a child involved here in Georgia.

I think zerohedge is spinning this to their benefit.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Box of frogs said:


> Atlanta passed a similar law a few years back. It does not legalize prostitution with minors.
> It stopped putting minors who had been exploited in jail like the adult professional working girls. Instead they went into DFACs and were treated as victims of the crime instead of punished for the crime. The act of prostitution is still illegal and the penalties for the pimp and customer are much harsher when it is a child involved here in Georgia.
> 
> I think zerohedge is spinning this to their benefit.


Maybe, but if I can see how this can be abused, then the lefty fascists certainly can and will take advantage.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Maybe, but if I can see how this can be abused, then the lefty fascists certainly can and will take advantage.


True enough Red Lion, the wicked will always try to take advantage of the weak and defenseless.

At least here in Georgia our law was designed to protect minors. The new buzz word for this is called human trafficking, and Atlanta is a major hub for it.
We draw major conventions and have a lot of sports teams and events held in the Atlanta area. Unfortunately this also provides many customers for the skin trade. 
Many of the pimps are not even from Atlanta they come in from Chicago and New York and bring girls with them to sell during the time they are here.
The ATL police were working with local hotel managers on what to look for and who to call if they suspected girls were being checked in for the purpose of sex.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It's obvious California is morally bankrupt!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Box of Frogs is right. This only removes criminality from child victims of trafficking, not those doing the soliciting.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

There was a billboard near my house not long ago on I-85 near Gwinnett that was like "child trafficking is a federal crime" (underlined) and I would hear truckers on the CB making fun of it. This area is actually very favorable because several highways crisscross it, the cops aren't rabid and it's fairly upscale. Lots of big quiet motels and Marriott chains. There's a big heroine problem here now, apparently child and sex trafficking and now the papers are crowing about counterfeiting too. Apparently some dude bought parts for his car at a chain and they turned out to be fake Chinese ripoffs and the store didn't even know about it (or so NAPA claims)


----------

